# blackbloods?



## pendelm (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi guys, we've had 3 new snakes in work, and they're just listed as blackbloods - 1 is blatantly just a normal stripe, so no idea why someone has written black blood on them all. I cant work out if the other 2 are somesort of pewter and a granite? any ideas would be very welcome!









thanks !


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

They are indeed a granite... and you have a medium expression pied-sided pewter. :mf_dribble: 

I mean, uhm..., the pewter is hideous you should totally ship it to me all the way in California.


----------



## pendelm (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for that, much appreciated!


----------



## pendelm (Apr 25, 2009)

ok, so I bought them both 

got some better pictures, the pewter shed yesterday too, so some post shed. in fact, lots and lots of pictures, so will just put a link to the album to verify again? my boyfriend is not convinced on the granite as its so pink, would you have another look? 

thanks!

Snakes Slideshow by pendelm | Photobucket


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The link doesn't work for me, but granites can be quite a pinky brown.


----------

